# How far do you hit your 5 iron?



## michael

Without the tee, I normally hit my 5 iron about 205 but sometimes as low as 185 and as high as 220. How far do you hit your 5 iron without a tee?


----------



## 373

I can reach back and kill mine about 190 yards, but half the time I might try that, I'd miss the shot in some way. My odds of hitting a well controlled 4 iron 185-190 are MUCH better.

Under normal circumstances, I feel 175 yards is my 5 iron distance.


----------



## Golfbum

240. I was going to turn PRO but the courses are way to short.


----------



## 373

Golfbum said:


> 240. I was going to turn PRO but the courses are way to short.


LOL - Was that on the frozen tundra of northern Canada?

Or do you have to hit it farther to take advantage of the fact that the season is so short?


----------



## CoreyNJ827

off the i can hit it over 200 and from the fairway, 190-200


----------



## 373

DAMN!!! Excuse me a minute while I go give my 5 iron a dirty look. I think I'll pour Geritol all over that sucker and take it to the range.


----------



## Foster4

194 80% swing
203 100%

thats carry...add 10-20 off a tee playing to fairway

but then again ...i think this thread should be more about how precisly do you hit your 5 iron...more relavent to golf...who gives a rip to how far...


----------



## Butz

Hey,

With the short iron tee, I can hit my 5iron with 200yards.
If i used my 5hyrbid, it flies to 230yards. plus roll, 240 to 260yards.

Without the tee, its between 185 to 200 yards, depending on the ball I used.


----------



## Golfbum

DennisM said:


> LOL - Was that on the frozen tundra of northern Canada?
> 
> Or do you have to hit it farther to take advantage of the fact that the season is so short?


You caught on quickly, no dust on your shoulders :laugh: :laugh: 
Short season? End of April until mid December most years. Plenty of time to play 150+ rounds up here in the Banana Belt of Ontario Canada


----------



## bjterry62

Approx 185 carry.

BT


----------



## 300Yards

Uh, does it really matter? Let me put it this way: If I want to hit my 5 iron, I can hit it as far as I need to put it into good position for a second shot. 

There's more to golf than distance..


----------



## Golfbum

300Yards said:


> Uh, does it really matter? Let me put it this way: If I want to hit my 5 iron, I can hit it as far as I need to put it into good position for a second shot.
> 
> There's more to golf than distance..


Right you are 300Yards. However for some aspiring PGA Pros it is a macho man thing. "I average 320 off the tee all day" OK, and that is 5 yards further than Bubba Watson averages, and that dude can get it out there!

Or "I hit my five irons XXX Yards" Who cares? 

I can hit a five iron anywhere from 130 to 200 depending on the wind conditions. I wonder how many guys can make themselves hit a 5 iron from 130 yards into a stiff wind? And stick it


----------



## 300Yards

Golfbum said:


> Right you are 300Yards. However for some aspiring PGA Pros it is a macho man thing. "I average 320 off the tee all day" OK, and that is 5 yards further than Bubba Watson averages, and that dude can get it out there!
> 
> Or "I hit my five irons XXX Yards" Who cares?
> 
> I can hit a five iron anywhere from 130 to 200 depending on the wind conditions. I wonder how many guys can make themselves hit a 5 iron from 130 yards into a stiff wind? And stick it



Yeah Bubba Watson is the driving king of the PGA right now.. I was watching one tourney where he pounded one like 390 or something.. it was a downhill rolling fairway, but still.. he carried it like 360! WOW! Go Bubba! 

Having an average of over 300 yards, and holding it, is incredible.. 

I think the real problem with people and average yardage calculations, is that they tend to leave out the mishits, whiffs, slices and hooks, and the only count the good ones. If people were honest in their calculations, most peoples average would probably be closer to 250-260 or so..


----------



## Fourputt

What's a 5 iron? I looked in my bag and couldn't find such a thing. I have a TM Rescue Mid hybrid with a 5 on it... is that what you mean? :laugh: 

I can hit my 5H anywhere from 175 - 200+ yards, depending on a lot of things, but the preferred distance is about 185 - 195. 

How far I hit it isn't even important... what's important is whether or not I hit it the distance I need for the shot I'm facing. I have another club for 220.... that's called my 3H... or maybe my 5W... again, depending on the situation. :dunno:


----------



## Golfbum

Fourputt said:


> What's a 5 iron? I looked in my bag and couldn't find such a thing. I have a TM Rescue Mid hybrid with a 5 on it... is that what you mean? :laugh:
> 
> I can hit my 5H anywhere from 175 - 200+ yards, depending on a lot of things, but the preferred distance is about 185 - 195.
> 
> How far I hit it isn't even important... what's important is whether or not I hit it the distance I need for the shot I'm facing. I have another club for 220.... that's called my 3H... or maybe my 5W... again, depending on the situation. :dunno:


I carry that same hybrid you do. I have the 22 and 25 degree. I still carry my 5 iron though because the 25* Mid is closer to the loft of my 4 iron.

I know one thing for sure. Yesterday I played the last hole of the day, the 9th at the course I work at. It is 210 yards, and sits down in a low spot on the course. It was cool and it was damp and I hit a nice solid FIVE WOOD to get to that green. Normally I hit my 22* hybrid.

It is amazing how much distance we lose on shots here when it gets cooler and damp like that. The ball just doesn't fly as it normally would.

So there really is no way you can pull, oh let's say a 6 iron for the same stock yardage. Cooler temperatures effect how the ball flies, so we have to adjust for that when we play here.


----------



## Golfbum

300Yards said:


> Yeah Bubba Watson is the driving king of the PGA right now.. I was watching one tourney where he pounded one like 390 or something.. it was a downhill rolling fairway, but still.. he carried it like 360! WOW! Go Bubba!
> 
> Having an average of over 300 yards, and holding it, is incredible..
> 
> I think the real problem with people and average yardage calculations, is that they tend to leave out the mishits, whiffs, slices and hooks, and the only count the good ones. If people were honest in their calculations, most peoples average would probably be closer to 250-260 or so..



When Bubba played the Canadian Open last year in Ancaster he drove it over a big pine tree on one of the dogleg Par 4's. A friend of mine was there with his buddy and he said "Watch this, I bet Bubba takes it over that tree" Sure enough he just nuked it over the pine tree. Had 60 yards in on a long par 4 :laugh: No one else tried to take it over that tree

As for average yardages, you are correct. People do not calculate miss hits into the equations. Most people hit a few dead solid perfect irons shots during a round. They hit a 5 iron 190 once and think they can hit it that long everytime they pull it from the bag. For amateur golfers it just doesn't work that way.

Best advice I read on hitting iron shots. Stand there and say to yourself "If I hit this iron dead solid can I go over the back of the green?" If the answer is no then you might as well drop down one club, otherwise chances are you are going to be short!


----------



## 300Yards

Yep, for true.. I base my averages off of 20 shots. I count any mishit, or whatever, into my averages. I feel this is the only way to do it. It is impeccable to know what you can do with a given club, so that you can make a smart decision on the course. That leads to better scores. I have a buddy who is a 20 handicapper.. he's one of those go for it types.. anyway, one day I told him to use one club lower off of every short hole, and swing easier. I also told him to use his 3 wood only off of longer holes. He did, and what happened? His handicap dropped 4 strokes after about 30 rounds like that. He has learned his capabilities, and now puts that to good use. He doesn't even carry a driver anymore. His progress has really impressed me.


----------



## degoins

Man! This thread wreaks of BS! I didn't realize that everyone here had tour level distances!


----------



## Jamin21

michael said:


> How far do you hit your 5 iron without a tee?


Usually anywhere within a 180° arc :laugh:


----------



## pimpin gimp

looks like i'm the most flexible player here! damn, i can hit my 5 iron about 200yds off the tee, but then the next shot i might be able to knock it perhaps 20yds to the end of the tee box:laugh: now that's true variation! 

fairplay , i rarely actually use my 5I, my hybrid has taken over its usefulness. Honestly though.. i connect the 5 iron nearly perfectly everytime..... that i'm not aiming in the right place.DOH :dunno: 

that's a pain in the ass right there.


----------



## Powerfade

Wow, I'm way outta my league here! Still trying to get my game back, so I'm only getting about 140 outta mine. There is an upside to this though, I really don't need to carry six wedges for when I'm inside 150... :laugh:

But seriously folks... I get more satisfaction from hitting a GIR than I do from crushing a 200+ five iron. Maybe because I *can* do the former, I don't worry much about the latter.

Priorities, huh?


----------



## marto97

I hit my 5 iron between 195 to 205, this is with a controlled 80% swing. If I go after it I usually hook it.


----------



## CallowayBig12

Average hit about 190 yards - 205 maybe on a good day


----------



## Gibby

I hit my mates 7-iron 110 yards about on my second turn at the Driving range...  Never used a 5-iron lol


----------



## Surtees

I normally get about 150-160 metres (165-175 yards) damn us Aussies for talking in metres I have to use a convert to see if my distance is any good


----------



## chiefmasterjedi

Surtees said:


> I normally get about 150-160 metres (165-175 yards) damn us Aussies for talking in metres I have to use a convert to see if my distance is any good


Me too, i get 175 max from my 5 iron.........185 = 4iron and 195 = 3 iron


----------

